
Human Errors Fuel Hacking as Test Shows Nothing Stops Idiocy - EwanToo
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/print/2011-06-27/human-errors-fuel-hacking-as-test-shows-nothing-prevents-idiocy.html
======
ColinWright
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2704782>

(Yes, I've set each to point at the other. Neither has comments yet, same
story, different sources)

